# RBW 2009 (London); looking for roommates



## MrEvers (May 11, 2009)

I plan to go to RBW this year (30/10 to 1/11, London), but I'm only going to register if I'm sure I have a roommate, or two. A single room is Â£170, twin or double bed is Â£95/person and a triple is only Â£76.67/person. This would be my first convention; the few furries I know in real life aren't going.

If you're not going, I could use suggestions on how to find roommates.

http://www.rbw.org.uk/


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

Ooh that sounds like a good idea, I'm a bit of a virgin conventioner too but I'm looking at going. This would be a provisional interest


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 17, 2009)

Edited; me being daft and not reading properly.


----------



## Kao (May 17, 2009)

Its cheaper if you hook up with some guys before hand, was that aimed at me or the OP if it was the OP he is just trying to do what I said.. Chances are your not going to know people off here any more than you would if you met them on the day anyway


----------



## MrEvers (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for replying! 

I've got a journal with the same topic on my FA page, so when you (or anyone else) are really sure you want to share a room with me, reply to me there.
I suggest getting to know me a little bit first, through my FA account, or my facebook profile


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

Hehe I'd hope to speak via msn or something before moving in as a roomie tbh  When are the last chance for tickets do you know?


----------



## MrEvers (May 18, 2009)

according to the website, registration stays open until the 31st August.


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

Ah brilliant, gives me the chance to work out if I can make it and whether I have the cash to do so. TBH, I should be as long as I can get off work over those days. So yeh, could you give me a poke via PM or MSN nearer the time (early july) so I remember?


----------



## XNexusDragonX (May 18, 2009)

http://Forum.ukfur.org


----------

